# Blu-Ray plus digital copy



## tes918

Am I a boob because I bought Wall-E 3-disc Blu-Ray set containing digital copy only to find out, yeah, digital disc is for downloading a digital copy for your computer not for playing on your non-Blu Ray DVD player.

Tom


----------



## tonyvdb

tes918 said:


> Am I a boob because I bought Wall-E 3-disc Blu-Ray set containing digital copy only to find out, yeah, digital disc is for downloading a digital copy for your computer not for playing on your non-Blu Ray DVD player.
> 
> Tom


The digital copy is actually for playing on a portable device like an iPod as well. The quality is not nearly as good as a BluRay or even SD DVD but looks fine on the small screen devices that allot of us use. My understanding also is that the digital copy will only work if you have the original disc in the drive when putting it on the device.


----------



## KalaniP

tonyvdb said:


> The digital copy is actually for playing on a portable device like an iPod as well. The quality is not nearly as good as a BluRay or even SD DVD but looks fine on the small screen devices that allot of us use. My understanding also is that the digital copy will only work if you have the original disc in the drive when putting it on the device.


Depends on the digital copy, I think. The digital copy that came with Constantine can work with iTunes, which allows you to authorize the movie to your account, and then it's just like any other purchased/authorized iTunes content, where you can copy the file around to as many computers as you want but it will only play on up to 5 computers that are authorized to work with your iTunes account. Works well for me, as 5 computers easily covers my HTPC (an iMac), my two laptop, my wife's laptop, and even my work computer. It also plays on my iPhone, which does not count towards the overall computer count.

The quality (640x480) is not quite as high as it would be if I ripped a DVD instead (720x480), but this difference doesn't show up on the small screens. I can tell the difference when I watch on my AppleTV, however (another device that doesn't count towards the 5-system limit), but it's still quite watchable.


----------



## eugovector

Here's what I like to do with digital copy discs...throw them away. Rip the DVD and use that copy, no root kits, no player limitations, no downgraded quality unless you choose to. You have the right to use your media in the way you see fit, just don't get caught doing it


----------



## KalaniP

eugovector said:


> Here's what I like to do with digital copy discs...throw them away. Rip the DVD and use that copy, no root kits, no player limitations, no downgraded quality unless you choose to. You have the right to use your media in the way you see fit, just don't get caught doing it


Dude, send them to me, seriously!  I can live with a 5 computer limitation... and there are no root kit issues on my Mac. The quality of the digital copies I've seen (at 640x480) easily rivals the quality of Handbrake rips of the same movie (from the DVD) at 720x480. There are advantages to using the gear they use to create the digital copy files. And the time and hassle savings is pretty huge.

Plus I can always just rip the DVD later down the road if I need to exchange the files (shhh!) for some reason. But so far I have not needed to do that. My local video store's 99 cent Tuesdays works wonders for this.


----------

